# Das Trialforum soll wieder besser werden!



## Raimund-Aut (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leutz!

Wie man seit geraumer Zeit in verschiedensten Threads lesen kann, ist das Trialforum gerade dabei, viele alte Leser zu verlieren. Wie einige aber gesagt haben, so auch meine Meinung, war das Forum vor einigen Jahren wirklich sehr gut. 

Ich finde, wir könnten es wieder ein bisschen renovieren und somit Leser erhalten, ja sogar zurückgewinnen.

Meine Vorschläge:

1. kurz überlegen ob man wirklich im Thread posten sollte
Vor allem neue User posten in jedem Thread, egal ob sie etwas zu sagen haben, oder nicht. Viele sinnlose Posts steigern nicht eure Bekanntheit hier und machen euch beliebt. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass neue User nicht willkommen sind, sinnvolle Posts sind immer willkommen. Manche User gingen aber leider so weit, auf Fragen so zu antworten: Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, tut mir leid. Wenn sie nicht helfen können sollen sie auch nicht posten.

2. Niveau einführen. Es ist natürlich leicht, sich hier vor dem Computer gegenseitig Dinge an die Schädel zu werfen, die man bei einem persönlichen Treffen niemals sagen würde. Man sollte jede Aussage überdenken und sicherstellen ob sie von jedem richtig verstanden werden kann. Viele Konflikte hier entstehen aus Missverständnissen. Wer seine Meinung äußert, sollte das sachlich tun und nicht versuchen damit andere Meinungen zu zerfetzen. Jeder hat das Recht, seine eigene Meinung zu haben. 
Richtig: Ich mag Try all nicht, mir ist Echo lieber
Falsch: Try all sucks und jeder der es verwendet ist ein Pisser!
(Um Diskussionen zu vermeiden: das spiegelt nicht meine Meinung wieder, soll nur als Beispiel dienen)
Andere Meinungen respektieren, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt. 

3. Versuchen Spaß zu verstehen! Manche Leute verwenden hier die sogenannte "Ironie" oder den "Sarkasmus". Wer diese Wörter nicht versteht, sollte Duden oder Wikipedia konsultieren (=zu Rate ziehen)
Nicht alles was jemand sagt soll gleich als Angriffsversuch gewertet werden. 
Auch wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass euer Penis viel größer ist als alle anderen, solltet ihr das für euch behalten. 

4. Eventuelle Wortgefechte per Email oder PM austragen. Sollte man nur seinem Ärger Luft machen wollen, kann man auch den Aggro Thread nutzen. 
Dort kann man alles hinschreiben, auch zB Wimmeretz ist Müll, er ****t gerne Tomaten! (Sorry Gerhard, wollte deine Vorlieben nicht preisgeben  )
User, die den Kindergarten bereits verlassen haben, sollten in der Lage sein, sich die Dinge, die im Aggro Thread geschrieben werden nicht zu Herzen zu nehmen. Man könnte ihn auch als den Fluch Thread bezeichnen. Fluchen ist menschlich.

5. 6. 7. Man könnte diese Liste noch sehr lange weiterführen, aber ich will euch nicht zu sehr langweilen. Ich möchte nur aufrufen, dass ihr hier eure Meinung zu dem Thema postet. Ich hoffe, dass wir es schaffen, das Forum wiederzubeleben. Wenn nicht, werde ich noch mehr in die ausländischen Foren ausweichen, aber für diejenigen, die kein Englisch sprechen wär es wirklich Schade.


----------



## la-biker (12. Januar 2006)

sehr gut!! war zeit dass das mal einer sagt...bin zwar noch nicht lange hier...aber unnötige beschimpfungen etc find ich auch nicht so toll...auch ironie könnte man deutlicher erläutern da man einige leute nicht kennt und nicht weiss  wie man drauf reagieren soll..somit ist ein neue runde der beschimpfungen etc geboren...

wollte diese wünsche auch im neujahr thread schon einbringen...wie aus meinem sinn 

auf ein gutes besseres jahr.. top forum trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (12. Januar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> . Wie einige aber gesagt haben, so auch meine Meinung, war das Forum vor einigen Jahren wirklich sehr gut.
> 
> .



stimmt genau!
toto


----------



## sensiminded (12. Januar 2006)

@raimund: 
gelesen, gedacht und sage  
es gibt nun nicht so viele die den sport ausüben, warum muss es dann untereinander immer so ein gezoffe geben-manche haben wahrscheinlich zu viele angestaute agressionen(ist allerdings auch in anderen sportarten zu erleben)!
es wird immer leute mit gegenläufigen meinungen geben, aber hier geht es echt teilweise zu wie im kindergarten-meine meinung  
also dann


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Januar 2006)

Es liegt Wahrheit in der Luft.

Die leute die hier länger sind kennt man ja schon und somit weis man schon mit denen umzugehen. Es ist nur nervig wenn noobs hier ankommen und einen auf dicke hose machen. Der respekt vor anderen Menschen kommt hier halt manchmal zu kurz. Egal wie gut wer ist.

Schliesslich sind wir alle Trialer und müssen auch zusammenhalten!


----------



## hopmonkey (12. Januar 2006)

da habter ja irgendwie schon alle recht, aber ich muß auch sagen dass man sich die threads/post/user die einen an der rosette vorbei gehn ja nich reinziehn/durchlesen muß. Jeder kann wegklicken/oder garnich erst hinklicken. Wir sind schließlich im internet, das wär ja fast wie ne zensur wenns kein schund/offtopic mehr gäbe. Ich finds ehrlichgesagt immer wieder amüsant, spiegelt halt eher realitäten wieder....
Wenns manchen egal is wie sie durch Ihre posts wirken, lasse doch. Ich würde es vermissen.
Alles andere wär ja fernsehn
Schade evtl im die datenbank vom ibc, die halt randvoll mit schei55e is ;-)


----------



## genio (12. Januar 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Schliesslich sind wir alle Trialer und müssen auch zusammenhalten!



genau das ist der punkt.... 

denn jeder will auf seinem rad nur eins, spaß haben, zumindest geht es mir so....

und das forum sollte der anlaufpunkt sein um den spaßfaktor zu erhöhen und jedem in seinem ziel, sei es besser zu werden oder einfach nur spaß zu haben, helfen....

nur meine meinung


----------



## Lanoss (12. Januar 2006)

Da kann ich euch leider nicht helfen. ;-)


----------



## Renegado (12. Januar 2006)

Das Problem ist, jetzt sagen hier alle:"Ja das stimmt,beleidigen ist doof!" , dennoch tut ihr es morgen wieder! Nur das ist das unnütze solcher Threads(meiner Meinung).Das Problem kann nicht gelöst werden durch einfaches "Hör auf damit!", denn das ist das internet.Da kann es doch jedem egal sein,was jemmand sagt den du eh nicht kennst!Kurz und knapp: Du kannst nicht viel ändern.


----------



## isah (12. Januar 2006)

doch, wir brauchen nen moderator der durchgreifen kann.

ich würde einfach mal Raimund-Aut vorschlagen.

//EDIT: coffee ist natürlich auch gut


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Januar 2006)

Wir nehmen die Coffee. Eine Frau die ihren Mann steht und durchgreifen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (12. Januar 2006)

a: wir haben bereits einen moderator

b: wir haben bereits nochmehr selbsternannte moderatoren

c: was sollte dieser ominöse interims-moderator denn bitteschön tun (dürfen).

d: wer moderiert die moderatoren?

e: schonmal auf "beitrag melden" geklickt?

f: wenns denn sooooooooooooo ernst is dann könnte man ja auch selbst die initiative ergreifen und "petzten", oder wollt ihr dies auf den moderator schieben bzw ihm überlassen?


----------



## isah (12. Januar 2006)

a: wir haben bereits einen moderator
> von denen ich so lange ich hier bin noch nix gelesen habe..

b: wir haben bereits nochmehr selbsternannte moderatoren
> ja.. das wollen wir ja mit nem richtigen mod verhindern

c: was sollte dieser ominöse interims-moderator denn bitteschön tun (dürfen).
> posts editieren, bemerkungen löschen, threads schließen, user verwarnen und schließlich auch bannen.
wenn wir einen mod hätten der aufpasst, wäre der hoffmann thread schon seit der zweiten seite zu und ein halbes dutzend leute verwarnt.

d: wer moderiert die moderatoren?
> niemand, darum wählen wir auch nen vertrauenswürdigen kandidaten.. (wir = kA wer nen mod wählt.. )

e: schonmal auf "beitrag melden" geklickt?
> nein, aber gute idee.

f: wenns denn sooooooooooooo ernst is dann könnte man ja auch selbst die initiative ergreifen und "petzten", oder wollt ihr dies auf den moderator schieben bzw ihm überlassen?
> petzten bei wem? nem moderator für ein anderes forum? dem administrator? die haben ihre eigenen bereiche, wir brauchen jemand der sagt er kümmert sich um dieses forum.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> c: was sollte dieser ominöse interims-moderator denn bitteschön tun (dürfen).
> > posts editieren, bemerkungen löschen, threads schließen, user verwarnen und schließlich auch bannen.
> wenn wir einen mod hätten der aufpasst, wäre der hoffmann thread schon seit der zweiten seite zu und ein halbes dutzend leute verwarnt.



das kann keine lösung sein und ist es in meinen augen auch nicht.wenn man threads wie z.b den hoffmannthread schließen würde,weil ne firma und/oder deren produkte vllt. berechtigterweise kritisiert wird ,wobei man stets bei der wahrheit bleibt,sich an fakten orientiert ,ohne das es in rufschädigung ausartet,kann man das trialforum dicht machen,weils den ursprünglichen sinn des meinungsaustausches zw. mehr oder weniger gleichgesinnten und der freien und fairen meinungsäußerung nicht mehr erfüllt und somit dem anspruch ein forum zu sein nicht mehr gerecht wird.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Januar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> das kann keine lösung sein und ist es in meinen augen auch nicht.wenn man threads wie z.b den hoffmannthread schließen würde,weil ne firma und/oder deren produkte vllt. berechtigterweise kritisiert wird ,wobei man stets bei der wahrheit bleibt,sich an fakten orientiert ,ohne das es in rufschädigung ausartet,kann man das trialforum dicht machen,weils den ursprünglichen sinn des meinungsaustausches zw. mehr oder weniger gleichgesinnten und der freien und fairen meinungsäußerung nicht mehr erfüllt und somit dem anspruch ein forum zu sein nicht mehr gerecht wird.




Es kommt nicht so sehr auf das "was" als auf das "wie" an.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Januar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt nicht so sehr auf das "was" als auf das "wie" an.



so und nicht anders hab ichs auch gesagt,nur eben länger und ausführlicher formuliert.


----------



## misanthropia (12. Januar 2006)

also bin jtzt nichnht der aktivste hier und meine rechtschreibnung ist auch nicht die beste aber ich muiss sagen, manche leute ticken hier schon sehr schnell aus. jeder klann man nen scheiß tag haben aber dann braucht er doch bitte nur den mercker- thread zu öfffnen. da finden dann auch die Fetischisten befriedigung, die auf beschimpfungen stehen.

ich persönlich hasse menschen die keine ahnung haben ]:-> die fragen immer das gleiche und gleiche. die sollte man dem admin melden!!! (ironie)

wir können uns ja alle darauf einigen, keiner von uns kannwas, keine firma ist gut und alles ist *******. wir machen den sport nur, weil man sonst nicht mit uns gassi geht.

man muss auch unter trialern nicht jeden mögen, streiterein sind manchmal auch ganz witzig aber vielleicht solten dann diskussionen, die etwas detailreicher zugehen, per email, pm oder irc ausgefdührt werden. wenn hier zu einer diskussion aufgerufen wird, sollte man sie auch so sachlich sehen, wie sie da steht. wenn der eine monty mag, der andere python, dann soll es so sein.

merkt euch was in der bibel steht. und in andernen schlauen büchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (12. Januar 2006)

die bibel is kein schlaues buch und das treffen zweier tasten obwohl nur eine anvisiert war hat nichts mit rechtschreibeschwächen o.ä. zu tun.


----------



## hopmonkey (12. Januar 2006)

o ich liebe diese forum so wie es is.

wir brauchen keine mods, sondern mehr schwachköppe, choleriker und halbstarke.


----------



## TheBASStian (13. Januar 2006)

...Eins darf man ja auch nicht vergessen, Kinder: Es ist Winter...   da sind Trialer immer aggressiv...

melde mich jetzt ab.
Die angenehmeren unserer Forumsmitglieder sind ja auch bei Observed aktiv.

c u


----------



## funky^jAY (13. Januar 2006)

wo ist das problem?
wenn man (bzw. ich) ne frage hat, wird einem meistens schnell und kompetent geholfen...darauf kommts an. das rumgezicke einiger leute hier ist manchmal einfach nur lächerlich. stock ausm arsch ziehen und gut ist. aber daran dürfte sich wohl kaum was ändern


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo

ich als noch relativ neuer User will mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden:

Ich finde die Gemeinschaft, hier in der Trialfraktion ist wirklich gut. Klar gibt es mal hier und da Stress, dass lässt sich aber nun mal sehr sehr schlecht vermeiden. Irgendwann fühlt sich jeder vom anderen mal auf den Schlips getreten, dann muss das "Opfer" meiner meinung nach aber nicht gleich kontern und noch einen draufsetzen. 

Da ich in einem anderen Forum selbst Moderator bin, muss ich sagen, dass ich von den oben angezeigten Moderatoren etwas enttäuscht bin. Sie sind zwar schon dass ein oder andere mal oben in der Userliste aufgetaucht, aber sonst auch nichts. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, den Moderatoren zu sagen, dass sie dieses Forum etwas besser unter die Lupe nehmen sollten und ggf. härter durchgreifen müssen. Es muss sich hier keiner vom anderen beschimpfen lassen. Wir sind alt genug um das höflich und menschlich miteinander zu klären - und dabei die Nettiquette nicht vergessen!

MFG


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Januar 2006)




----------



## funky^jAY (14. Januar 2006)

ach und selbst wenn...also eigentlich kann man da doch getrost nen pfurz drauf gegeben wenn einen hier einer beschimpft...ist ja nu internet. 

andere kennen sich hier ja auch untereinander, und da sollte man ja eh wissen wie schnell der andere ernsthaft angepißt ist etc.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Januar 2006)

Kleines Kommentar zu einigen eingegangenen Antworten:

Natürlich ist klar, dass das hier Internet ist, und dass viele Leute sich hier nun mal beschimpfen. Es ist auch klar, dass das Forum trotzdem nicht schlecht ist, wie auch einige Leute angemerkt haben. 

Fakt ist jedoch, dass wir immer mehr alte User verlieren, weil ihnen das Forum einfach auf den behaarten Ar.sch geht und das will ich gerne verhindern. 

Natürlich kann man auch über die versammelte Idiotenpartie schmunzeln und sich freuen, dass man selbst so toll ist, aber das Forum wird trotzdem immer schlechter. Das können die meißten, die schon länger hier sind bestätigen.


----------



## hopmonkey (14. Januar 2006)

Das anscheinend viele ältere user sich abmelden war/ist mir unbekannt, aber natürlich bedauernswert!
Ich, der noch nich so lang hier is, muß aber sagen, dass ich grad durch dieses forum - nachdem ich schon 2mal u.a. aus mangel an mitfahrern komplett aufgehört hatte - hier wieder zum trialsport fand (sommer 2004).

Es sollte - gerade für ältere - doch bitte keine hürde sein, die wirklich guten infos zu fahrtechnik, spots, treffen un co für sich sinnvoll von dem gelegentlichen rumgewixx3 sondieren zu können. Das gehört zu ner angemessenen nutzung des internets als info/komminkationsmedium nunmal dazu.
Da jez ne zusätzliche instanz mit sonderEditierungs/filterungs-rechten zu installieren halte ich fürn heiklen vorschlag. da melden sich sicher noch einige mehr ab.
Es is ja wohl einfacher, den schund NICHT anzuklicken/durchzulesen, als es zu tun und dann auszurasten....


----------



## ugly uwe (14. Januar 2006)

man weis nicht immer vorher hinter welchem thema sich schund verbirgt! wenn man sich dann etwas durchliest und wieder nur sinnfreie, niveaulose kommentare entdeckt, dann vergeht einem irgendwann die lust...

es ist ja nunmal so, dass die meisten themen relativ sachlich behandelt und beantwortet werden, aber umso länger sich das thema im raum hält, desto mieser wird´s. das ist allerdings nicht immer so.

wenn nich jeder mitzieht, dann bleibt der vorschlag mit nem besseren forum letztendlich nen schis$ in die hohle hand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (14. Januar 2006)

ugly uwe schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ja nunmal so, dass die meisten themen relativ sachlich behandelt und beantwortet werden, aber umso länger sich das thema im raum hält, desto mieser wird´s. das ist allerdings nicht immer so.
> 
> wenn nich jeder mitzieht, dann bleibt der vorschlag mit nem besseren forum letztendlich nen schis$ in die hohle hand ...



das stimmt allerdings sogar im verkaufe thread wurden mal zwei rollen klopapier angeboten. so was stöhrt mich eigentlich nicht so sehr, worüber ich mich aber weit mehr aufregen könnte sind die beleidigungen und die agressivität die von einigen verbreitet wird, wenn sie mal zu recht oder unrecht kritisiert werden. ich frage mich dann oft wieso die leute gleich an die decke gehn, mit dem selbstvertrauen kanns ja nicht so weit her sein. wenn mich jemand im netz anmacht lach ich mir herzlich einen. im wahren leben sind die typen meist kleine lichter und schließlich fahr ich ja für mich rad und nicht für die affen im forum. 
dazu wie man das forum verbessern könnte fällt mir im moment eigentlich nicht viel ein, höchstens das man mal bestimmte verhaltensregeln aufstellen könnte, wie z.b. nicht grob beleidigen oder unwarheiten verbreiten. auch nicht gleich wieder einen draufsetzen wenn man mal angemacht wird. 
in diesem sinne, hoch lebe das trialforum


----------



## esgey (14. Januar 2006)

So,

dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Dass es an der Qualität des Forums mangelt, ist mir auch noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Aber ich bin ja auch noch sehr neu hier.

Wenn jemand eine Frage hat, wird sie ihm auch sach- und fachgerecht beantwortet!

Was hier anders ist als in vielen anderen Foren, ist das viele "Rumgepisse"! Als mir das zum ersten Mal auffiel, musste ich herzlich lachen. Wenn diese Schwachmaten aufhören würden hier ihre Geistesarmut darzulegen würde mir hier echt was fehlen.

Die vielen niveaulosen Witzchen hier geben dem Ganzen hier erst die Würze. 
Ja, ich bin einer von denen, die auf den 2-Rollen-Klopapier-Post geantwortet haben.  

Das viele ältere User sich hier abmelden, mit der Begründung, dass im Forum die Qualität leidet ist einfach mal der Lauf der Dinge.
Die Rentner von heute meckern ja schliesslich auch nur über die "Schei$$"-Jugendlichen, die mit ihren Fahrrädern auf Sachen hüpfen und einfach alles kaputt machen. Das hätte es früher nicht gegeben! etc. Ja Oppa, ist halt nicht mehr früher!!!! Dafür kriegen wir keine Rente mehr, sowas hätte es früher auch nicht gegeben. 

Die Welt verändert sich halt und mit jedem neuen Mitglied verändert sich dieses Forum. Es ist halt nicht mehr das Forum, was es mal vor drei oder vier Jahren war. Das ist ein unaufhaltbarer Prozess. 
Jetzt hier Restriktionen einführen zu wollen wird nichts verbessern. Niemand möchte sich hier gezwungen fühlen. Mir geht schon die ver****te Zensur auf den Sack.

Und zu guter Letzt sollte man nicht vergessen, dass viele ältere Forenmitglieder sich auch selbst verändern. Sie werden Vater (oder Mutter  ) und hören mit dem Trialen auf oder sie finden einfach nicht mehr die Zeit dafür. Sich dann noch regelmässig im Forum engagieren ist dann eben hinfällig. Die fehlende Qualität des Forums ist dann natürlich eine willkommen Ausrede.

Diese Argumente sollen nur Denkanstösse sein! Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es Fälle gibt, in denen das oben Geschriebene nicht zutrifft. Wie z.B. bei den Mitgliedern, die einfach nur das Forum gewechselt haben. Trotzdem möchte ich dazu aufrufen hier nicht über zu reagieren um einen längst verlorenen Zustand wieder herstellen zu wollen indem man "hart" durchgreift. Härte hat noch nie etwas verbessert. Eher im Gegenteil!

So, ich hoffe das liest überhaupt jemand!?


----------



## ugly uwe (14. Januar 2006)

das mit der "willkommenen ausrede" lass ich jetzt mal so im raum stehen


----------



## kochikoch (14. Januar 2006)

Also auch wenn ich eher einer von den oben genannten schwachmaten bin, kann ich nur zustimmen, zeiten, menschen und umstände ändern sich!


----------



## esgey (14. Januar 2006)

Nein, 

mit Schwachmaten sind die Leute gemeint, die in ihrem Leben so wenig auf die Reihe gekriegt haben, dass sie es nötig haben den Ost-West-Gegensatz hervorzuheben um zu verdeutlichen, dass sie wenigstens einmal in ihrem armseligen Leben etwas "richtig" gemacht haben. Nämlich im "richtigen" Bundesland geboren worden sein.  

Besonders witzig ist das wenn die betreffenden Personen kurz vor der Wende geboren wurden und somit natürlich auch voll "Bescheid" wissen.  

Natürlich lassen sich hier auch Äusserungen ähnlichen Kalibers finden, aber soweit wirst Du glaub´ ich nicht sinken können lieber Kochikoch. 

Das mit der "Willkommen Ausrede" war auch wirklich nen bisschen "hart" gesagt. Weiss aber echt nicht wie ich es besser/diplomatischer in Worte fassen soll.


----------



## Benzman22 (14. Januar 2006)

ganz unabhängig von dem was jetzt schon gepostet wurde (habs nämlich nicht gelesen), finde ich man sollte mit ein wenig mehr niveau seinen snf abgeben und ein bisschen mehr respect gegenüber denen die schon ein bisl länger als erst 2-3 jahre dabei sind wäre auch nicht schlecht. wenn sie alle so fahren wie sie kreischen dann hätten wir sicher ein paar mehr elite fahrer in deutschland........................


----------



## kochikoch (15. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> aber soweit wirst Du glaub´ ich nicht sinken können lieber Kochikoch.



das hast du aber schön gesagt , so dann werd ich mich jetzt mal über die bücher schwingen, damit ich vorbereitet bin wenn mich mein mathe doc wieder foltern tut!


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Januar 2006)

erzählt mir nicht dass ich zu alt bin um die witze von esgey lustig zu finden. ich bin schockiert!


----------



## esgey (15. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> erzählt mir nicht dass ich zu alt bin um die witze von esgey lustig zu finden. ich bin schockiert!



Kannst Du das bitte etwas näher erläutern!  
Spielst Du da auf etwas bestimmtes an?  
Wie alt bist Du denn?  



			
				Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz unabhängig von dem was jetzt schon gepostet wurde (habs nämlich nicht gelesen), finde ich man sollte mit ein wenig mehr niveau seinen snf abgeben und *ein bisschen mehr respect gegenüber denen die schon ein bisl länger als erst 2-3 jahre dabei sind wäre auch nicht schlech*t. wenn sie alle so fahren wie sie kreischen dann hätten wir sicher ein paar mehr elite fahrer in deutschland........................



Hmm, das klingt nach Zweiklassengesellschaft. Können wir uns nicht darauf einigen, dass hier jedem User das gleiche Mindestmass an Respekt entgegengebracht wird!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (17. Januar 2006)

ganu das selbe hat das PL vorum durchgemacht, das einzige was half und immer nocht hilft sind moderatoren die eigentlich jeder kennt und respektiert auch die depen. 
-wen halt jeder nonsens schrebit wird der post geloscht
-wen einer was im falschen unterforum schreibt (hier gibt es sie leider nicht) wird es versetzt oder geloscht
-wen einer notorisch dumschwatzt o.a. kriegt er eine ofontliche verwarnung die uner dem nickname zu sehen ist. bei zweten mahl wird sein konnto geloscht.
-jeder geloschte post wird geschpeichert und kann von moderatoren gelesen werden dammit keiner sagt das ein moderator nur seine interesen vertrit (trauriges beispil war das das erste PL forum von dem rafal (BT) geschlosen wurde)

jetzt mus ich sagen das ordnung ist. ist zwar nicht immer interesant weil die meisten nioch wenig erfachrung haben aber wen einer einen dummen tread aufmacht wird er halt geloscht und basta und das klapt schon seit eien guten  jahr. 

P.S. wen es einen interesiert...so sieht unser forum aus meit erweieterm street teil weil der inchaber der seite eigentlich ein streeter ist wir alle verstehen uns sehr gut...http://www.choody.com
grusse aus em osten  und gute nacht


----------



## funky^jAY (17. Januar 2006)

hört sich nach nem stinklangweiligen forum an 

wie weiter oben schon gesagt wurde...menschen verändern sich und haben auch keinen bock mehr irgendwann noch zu posten. so lange extrem auswüchse unterbunden werden von mir aus find ich alles in butter


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Januar 2006)

ich will admin sein... dann wird erstmal aufgeräumt.. 

und was ich ja richtig geil finde ist wie es im UK forum läuft da muss man erstmal ne menge sinnvolle dinge posten bevor man in richtige Forum schreiben darf 

SEHR geil


----------



## funky^jAY (17. Januar 2006)

naja...sonst regen sich immer alle auf das in deutschland alles so reglementiert ist, vorschriften hier, vorschriften da. und im internet werden jetzt auf einmal alle zu prinzipienreitern...is ja furchtbar


----------



## locdog (17. Januar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> naja...sonst regen sich immer alle auf das in deutschland alles so reglementiert ist, vorschriften hier, vorschriften da. und im internet werden jetzt auf einmal alle zu prinzipienreitern...is ja furchtbar



so wie ich es dargestelt habe ist es nicht , heist, man kann ales da reinschreiben was man wil auch jemaden anschnauzen und sowas, alles erlaubt nur halt sollche vol die bloden post die uberhaupt nichts einbringen und das von eienm 15 jehrigen der letzte woche mit dem trial angefangen hat und serien weise in vielen treads, co einer wird ruig gestelt 

 beispil. vor nen monat war so ein "agent" ich gehe ins forum klicke ide nuesten post an und was sehe ich 10-15 post die von ein den seleben typen (beantwortet kann man nicht sagen) KOMENTIERT worden sind.
"ich weis nicht aber win ich das geld hatte hatte ich mir ne CK gekauft"

wen er 2-3 mal das femacht hatte kein problem aber nicht notorisch jeden tag und das zig mal von nem typ der vor einen monat angefangen hat.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

also ich war zu faul nach einer woche abwesenheit alles zu lesen hier im thread, und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat, aber ich finde es fällt schon langsam auf, dass viele von der Ur-usern hier selten bzw. gar nicht mehr hier reinschauen oder schreiben.

das forum zu renovieren wird schwer, und meiner meinung nach wird das nix, so wie es mal war, wird es nicht mehr sein, vllt ist es machbar es etwas zu bessern, aba nur mit viel mühe, aber dafür gibt es meiner meinung nach zu viele hosen*******r, die immer wieder müll posten und keine ahnung was noch......ich mir auch wayne, ich wünsch euch viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (19. Januar 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich finde es fällt schon langsam auf, dass viele von der Ur-usern hier selten bzw. gar nicht mehr hier reinschauen oder schreiben.
> 
> das forum zu renovieren wird schwer, und meiner meinung nach wird das nix, so wie es mal war, wird es nicht mehr sein, .



stimmt und nachdem ich erfahren hab wie das mitm lorenz wirklich gelaufen ist, bin ich auch raus hier!! 

früher wars hier im forum richtig cool, man hat nette leute kennengelernt hat sich zum trialen verabredet....! schade drum das das hier alles so den bach runter geht...aber so ist der lauf der dinge....

toto


----------



## trail-kob (19. Januar 2006)

also warum ihr un alle geht wegen eines vorfalls egal wie der nun verlaufen war oder nicht versteh ich nun wirklich beim besten willen nicht mehr ...

// am kopfkratz ... neeeeee wirklich nicht, kein verständnis.

alles was mich nicht interessiert lese ich nicht oder ignoriere es einfach gelassen...


----------



## esgey (19. Januar 2006)

Einfach abhauen ist wirklich nicht sehr konstruktiv!

Wenn die Leute, die sich für halbwegs niveauvoll halten das Forum verlassen, was bleibt dann wohl zurück?!?

Aber was mit dem Forum passiert ist euch ja dann egal. 
Worüber regt ihr euch dann eigentlich auf?


----------



## trialsrider (19. Januar 2006)

Bin auch der Meinung das auf die meisten Sinnvollen Fragen auch noch Sinnvoll geantwortet wird. Und ich finde blödsinn gehört zu jedem Forum dazu. Und solange der Blödsinn in einem Thread nicht das übergewicht hat finde ich das in Ordnung, aber für Blödsinn hab ich ja extra den Kochikoch thread gemacht.

Was ich mir aber echt sparen kann sind agressive äußerungen und angriffe gegen irgendwen egal aus welchem Grund! Sowas ist nunmal lächerlich! Also wir machen weiter als bis her. Und wer autickt wird gelöscht ganz einfach!

PS: Wenn BSXL moderator wird könnt ihr mich in die Irrenanstalt einliefern. Der wird alle meine anti kinderradposts direkt löschen und mir schläger trupps schicken!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Januar 2006)

Mich ärgert auch was hier im Forum teilweise so abgeht, aber ich versuch halt nicht davon zu rennen oder aufzuhören zu posten, sondern meinen Teil zur Verbesserung beizutragen. 

Mein Vorschlag an die guten Leute hier im Forum: 

Postet einfach sinnvolle Posts auf die man sinnvoll antworten kann anstelle dass ihr gar nichts mehr postet weil euch alles so auf den Ar$ch geht. Wenn man selbst nichts ändert, wird sich nie etwas ändern. Ich hatte auch meine Phase, in der ich aus Wut nichts mehr ordentliches gepostet hab, dann hab ich drüber nachgedacht und bin der Meinung das jammern schei_ße ist und man sich einfach zusammennehmen muss.

Raimund


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2006)

ich check nicht was das alles mit "dem forum" zu tun hat. 
ich habs dem raimund aut schon mal per icq erklärt: wir, die noch nicht so lang dabei sind können nicht wissen wie super das forum mal war und wie cool und freundlich alle damals waren. das kann uns keiner vorwerfen. wenn ihr mich fragt: ich hab nix auszusetzten am jetzigen forum weil ich seh das dummgeschwätz teils als vorteil:
jeder weiss dass viele leute im internet sachen sagen die sie real nie über ihre lippen bringen würden. jeder sagt ziemlich frei raus was er sich denkt. ist doch gut, da sieht man gleich an was man ist und mit was für ner grundeinstellung von mensch man es zu tun hat. halt das was man sonst im realen leben viellleicht viel später hinten rum erfahren hätt. es gibt halt immer leute die nicht miteinander können. auch wenn mir welche erzählen wollen dass es das im alten forum nicht gab. soll ich mich mal ins archiv reinlesen?


----------



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2006)

darf man(u) wissen wann das "alte forum" begann und aufhörte?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt und nachdem ich erfahren hab wie das mitm lorenz wirklich gelaufen ist, bin ich auch raus hier!!


toto spricht in rätseln, also hab kein plan um was es geht.
wäre nett, wenn du schreibst was du meinst.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich check nicht was das alles mit "dem forum" zu tun hat.
> ich habs dem raimund aut schon mal per icq erklärt: wir, die noch nicht so lang dabei sind können nicht wissen wie super das forum mal war und wie cool und freundlich alle damals waren. das kann uns keiner vorwerfen. wenn ihr mich fragt: ich hab nix auszusetzten am jetzigen forum weil ich seh das dummgeschwätz teils als vorteil:
> jeder weiss dass viele leute im internet sachen sagen die sie real nie über ihre lippen bringen würden. jeder sagt ziemlich frei raus was er sich denkt. ist doch gut, da sieht man gleich an was man ist und mit was für ner grundeinstellung von mensch man es zu tun hat. halt das was man sonst im realen leben viellleicht viel später hinten rum erfahren hätt. es gibt halt immer leute die nicht miteinander können. auch wenn mir welche erzählen wollen dass es das im alten forum nicht gab. soll ich mich mal ins archiv reinlesen?



Ware Worte  . Ich hab auch schon früher in dem Forum mitgelesen war aber noch ne angemeldet und so super freundlich gings da auch net immer zu. Schon mal dran gedacht das einige User hier net mehr posten weil sie vielleicht auch gar keine Zeit mehr haben oder mit dem Trialsport aufgehört haben. Außerdem ist es ganz natürlich das sich ein Forum verändert umso mehr Mitglieder es bekommt. Wenn man jeden Tag die gleichen User und Beiträge lesen würde wäre die ganze Sache hier ziemlich langweilig. Bloß weil einige das zu hören bekommen was sie net hören wollen soll  sich das Forum verändern...so ein Schwachsinn.


@Trialsmax 

Wenn man mal deine alten Beiträge liest warst du am Anfang auch noch ein  Hosen*******r .... schonmal drüber nachgedacht ? Und so alt bist du doch auch noch net oder? Hörst dich nämlich wie ein 30-50 jähriger an  

Auf so ne Rangordnung kann man hier sicher verzichten dafür hat man schließlich Moderratoren die den obersten Rang einnehmen.

Edit: Und wer gehn will soll gehn. Euch hält doch niemand zurück...und tschüss


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß weil einige das zu hören bekommen was sie net hören wollen soll  sich das Forum verändern...so ein Schwachsinn.




einige Leute erzählen auch ein riesen schwachsinn der dem trialsport mehr schadet als hilft! 

dachte das wird mal was mit dem forum, jedoch gehe ich mitlerweile lieber ne runde biken anstatt hier ins forum zu schauen und kommentare von gewissen leuten zu lesen.
und das geht einfachen vielen so, kann ich verstehen.

trotzdem schaue ich noch ab und zu rein, weil ich doch noch die hoffnung habe es wird doch noch was und paar lichtblicke gibts ja immerhin noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> @Trialsmax
> 
> Wenn man mal deine alten Beiträge liest warst du am Anfang auch noch ein  Hosen*******r .... schonmal drüber nachgedacht ? Und so alt bist du doch auch noch net oder? Hörst dich nämlich wie ein 30-50 jähriger an
> 
> ...



ja das mag sein, dass ich das mal war, aber ich habs einfach nicht mehr nötig mich mit jem. wie dir zu streiten. langsam werde auch ich erwachsen, die erfahrung wirst du in einigen jahren auch machen.
aja, du kannst ja gar nicht wissen wie es früher war, also finde ich ist deine meinung unwichtig in diesem thread, denn cih finde das das forum früher absolut geil war und mittlerweile nur noch ddd style hat, sory is aber so.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

wir sollten ein eigenes forum machen, wo wir nur ausgewählte mitglieder reinlassen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Januar 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> langsam werde auch ich erwachsen, die erfahrung wirst du in einigen jahren auch machen.
> aja, du kannst ja gar nicht wissen wie es früher war, also finde ich ist deine meinung unwichtig in diesem thread, denn cih finde das das forum früher absolut geil war und mittlerweile nur noch ddd style hat, sory is aber so.




Erstens bin ich älter als du und zweitens hab ich schon hier drin gelesen da hat man von dir hier drin noch garnix gehört. Ach ja, viel Spass bei deinem persönlichen Maxtrialforum. Bist du dann der Türsteher ?


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dann der Türsteher ?



Nein der Manfred ist der Türsteher


----------



## Scr4t (19. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein der Manfred ist der Türsteher




"Der Manfred" hat sich sicherlich alles auf "natürliche Art und Weise" in Jahr(zehnten) antrainiert oder?


----------



## misanthropia (19. Januar 2006)

boh kommt hört auf mit dem mist. ist jawohl super peinlich ausgerechne tin diesem "alles soll besser werden" so ne diskussion anzufangen... wie beschrieben... einigt euch gar nicht, ignoriert euch oder macht das über den PM bereich. ich müsst euch nicht lieben, ihr könnt euch privat auch hassen, aber gebt euch hier ´neutral.


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Januar 2006)

zu geil....ich hab mehr recht als du...und überhaupt bin ich viel toller 

und wenn das resultat von dem ganzen rumgejammer ist, das alle mehr trialen hgehen als sich hier anzustänkern ist doch allen gedient


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2006)

ohne mist, ihr kotzt mich alle so an, das is unglaublich.....
ich verzieh mcih ins hiphop ganxtar rap forum da gehts echt hamloser zu, als hier.......
echt alles schwachmaten hier, mit nur wenigen ausnahmen.
ihr könnt mich mal.


----------



## esgey (19. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich check nicht was das alles mit "dem forum" zu tun hat.
> ich habs dem raimund aut schon mal per icq erklärt: wir, die noch nicht so lang dabei sind können nicht wissen wie super das forum mal war und wie cool und freundlich alle damals waren. das kann uns keiner vorwerfen. wenn ihr mich fragt: ich hab nix auszusetzten am jetzigen forum weil ich seh das dummgeschwätz teils als vorteil:
> jeder weiss dass viele leute im internet sachen sagen die sie real nie über ihre lippen bringen würden. jeder sagt ziemlich frei raus was er sich denkt. ist doch gut, da sieht man gleich an was man ist und mit was für ner grundeinstellung von mensch man es zu tun hat. halt das was man sonst im realen leben viellleicht viel später hinten rum erfahren hätt. es gibt halt immer leute die nicht miteinander können. auch wenn mir welche erzählen wollen dass es das im alten forum nicht gab. soll ich mich mal ins archiv reinlesen?



Auch wenn ich der Überzeugung bin, dass Du nicht mit mir kannst, muss ich Dir sagen, dass ich in diesem Punkt voll und ganz Deiner Meinung bin.  
Schliesslich hab ich da ja gleich wissen lassen, was ich für einer bin. Nix für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Januar 2006)

ich muss sagen, dass früher im forum (siehe anmeldedatum )aber auch ab und an sehr wenig geposted wurde, da hatte man manchmal paar tage kaum was zu lesen, da is es so doch ganz interessant auch mal nem kleinen wortgefecht beizuwohnen, find ich teilweise ganz interessant 
und die informationen die man braucht kann man immer noch einholen, sich austauschen kann man auch noch und einiges muss man halt ignorieren, und tommytrialer, das is doch super dass de lieber biken gehst als ins forum zu gucken oder? also wenn das wetter passt geht doch jeder lieber biken aus vor der scheiß flimmerkiste zu sitzen!so solls doch auch sein


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Januar 2006)

ja, macht ein forum auf wo die alten hasen und die ganz gscheiten erwachsenen vernunfttrialer posten die eh alles schon wissen. und lasst dann keine einsteiger mehr rein. trialt in abgesperrten verdunkelten hallen und dreht videos die ihr nur selber anschaut.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Januar 2006)

Das Problem sind nicht die neuen User. Jeder neue User ist mehr als willkommen. Nur das ewige Gestreite geht mir auf den Sack. Das wär
find ich einfach nicht nötig.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Januar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem sind nicht die neuen User. Jeder neue User ist mehr als willkommen. Nur das ewige Gestreite geht mir auf den Sack. Das wär
> find ich einfach nicht nötig.



vielleicht bist du ein wenig empfindlich im bezug auf diskussionen geworden. und meinst eine jede heftigere diskussion sei ein streit.
das forum is doch nicht nur zum fragen und antworten da sondern auch zum meinungen austauschen.

also chiiiilll


----------

